

Yahoo Layoffs - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/yahoo-layoffs-live-yhoo

======
kqr2
_Better off without Yahoo! So, you just got laid off from the struggling
portal. Congratulations_

[http://www.forbes.com/2008/12/09/yahoo-layoffs-workers-
tech-...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/12/09/yahoo-layoffs-workers-tech-ebiz-
cx_bc_1209yahoo.html?partner=yahootix)

~~~
josefresco
I read the Forbes article and while it was interesting, I thought that
pointing out 1 large success out of thousands of layoffs was a bit misleading
and a weak argument for 'feeling good' about leaving Yahoo!

It's great and all that this 1 guy has had success, but that means nothing to
the thousands without jobs.

